# How do i post my resume on here?



## Neesa (Feb 28, 2011)

Are there any jobs out there for CPC-A's with less than a year of experience?????


----------



## redheadchambers@yahoo.com (Mar 2, 2011)

*Looking also how to post my resume.*

I am also looking on how to post my resume also? I take my CPC exam on March 11th.


----------

